
Ask HN: How to “level up” as a software engineer? - aphextron
After nearly a decade in the industry, the long term career prospects of being a rank and file web developer hacking on React UIs seems tenuous at best. What&#x27;s the best way  to go about transitioning to &quot;real&quot; software engineering i.e. systems development, aerospace, finance, AI&#x2F;ML, etc.?<p>I find the future of the web platform dubious, and staking my entire livelihood on its&#x27; existence is increasingly a terrifying thought. What are the most in demand skills outside of web development?
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Web applications will be a thing for awhile. The long term strategy is to
develop financial planning skills that can handle not needing employment in a
decade -- that way, whatever way the winds of change blow, you have a choice
if you'd like to be part of it. And if you do, great, and if simple React app
development becomes totally commoditized and developer salaries decline,
you're still secure.

It's indeed a terrifying thought, but in risk assessment, there's two main
considerations: impact and likelihood. Your speculation is high impact, but
low likelihood.

------
thedevindevops
>aerospace, finance, AI/ML

I used to think they were handled more 'professionally' too - I don't think
that anymore.

